# Confixx - Benutzer richtig anlegen



## SetoKaiba (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Confixx:
Ich hab' mir jetzt einen VServer bestellt - läuft auch wunderbar.
Ich bin gleich bei gegangen und hab' (so steht es in den Handbüchern) einen Anbieter (res1 - ist wohl der normale Name) angelegt und dem einen Kunden (web1) dazu erschaffen.
Das hat auch soweit funktioniert.
Allerdings bekomme ich überhaupt keinen FTP-Zugriff auf den Server (weder mit web1, res1, admin oder root Benutzerdaten).
Und Zugrifff auf PHPMyAdmin habe ich auch nur durch das Passwort des "admin".
Deswegen ist meine Frage nun:
Muss ich für den FTP und MySQL (bzw. PHPMyAdmin)-Zugriff jeweils einzeln von Hand Accounts, Benutzer oder ähnliches anlegen?

Ich meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass ich bei einigen im Netz verfügbaren "Testservern" nur die "Kunden" unter Confixx einrichten brauchte und kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann auch per FTP und MySQL mit den Daten von z. B. "web1" auf den Server zugreifen.

PS:
Der Menüpunkt "WebFTP" unter Confixx funktioniert auch nicht - "login failed".

Confixx-Version: 3

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt?!


----------



## empireblue (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor, habe ähnliche Probleme gehabt.
Prüfe mal die Rechte bzw. Gruppenzugehörigkeit der Ordner (web0, web1, ...).
Per SSH kannst du Dich ja bestimmt einloggen.

Jenser


----------



## SetoKaiba (7. Dezember 2004)

Hab's jetzt nochmal neu installiert.
FTP klappt soweit.
Allerdings bekomme ich immernoch keinen Zugriff mit den "web1"-Daten auf PHPMyAdmin!
Wenn ich allerdings mit den root-Daten auf PHPMyAdmin zugreife, sehe ich, dass der Benutzer für web1 in der "user"-Tabelle der "mysql"-Datenbank eingetragen ist.
Könnte es am Passwort liegen (hab' es einmal unter Confixx geändert - das sollte aber doch übernommen werden, oder)?
Kann man irgendwie das Passwort manuel setzen (z. B. mit der MySQL-Funktion PASSWORD () )? Also natürlich so setzen, dass die Daten mit der richtigen Verschlüsselung eingetragen sind?


----------



## empireblue (7. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen...

check mal die config.inc.php von phpMyAdmin. 
s muß die Absolute URI angegeben sein (https://sub.sub.domain.de/phpMyAdmin-2.xx/),
die Server - Konfiguration sollte etwa so aussehen:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection
                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';          // MySQL control user settings
                                                    // (this user must have read-only
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';          // access to the "mysql/user"
                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables)
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';    // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = '';      // MySQL user
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed
                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only
                                                    // this db is displayed
                                                    // at left frame
                                                    // It may also be an array
                                                    // of db-names
```

Melde Dich bei Confixx als web1 an und ändere einfach das Passwort der DB.

jenser


----------



## SetoKaiba (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Es liegt nicht an PHPMyAdmin!
Ich kriege überhaupt keinen Kontakt als "web1" zur Datenbank!
Darauf kann ich auch nur als "root" Zugriff erlangen.

Als Beispiel ein Script:


```
<?php

mysql_connect ("localhost", "web1", "passwort");
mysql_select_db ("usr_web1_1");

?>
```

Dieses Script funktioniert NUR als root!

Fehlermeldung:



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user: 'web1@localhost' (Using password: YES) in /srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/test.php on line 3



Da ich aber den Server für mehrere Benutzer freigeben möchte, wäre es nicht sehr klug, diesen root-Zugriff zu gewähren.

Woran könnte es also liegen, dass in der DB der Benutzer "web1" mit DB "localhost" und "127.0.0.1" angelegt ist, ich aber dennoch keinen Zugriff auf die DB bekomme (die DB ist natürlich auch bereits eingerichtet)?
Bzw. kann ich das Passwort, das in der DB ist "dekodieren", damit ich sehen kann, was evtl. mal schief gelaufen ist?
Oder kann ich es irgendwie selber setzen?

Ich habe bereits mehrmals versucht, das Passwort von MySQL zu ändern.
Dies hat allerdings keine Auswirkungen auf MySQL!


----------



## SetoKaiba (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich nochmal!

Der Support hat's geregelt!
Jetzt kann ich mein PW für MySQL setzten (irgend ein Verbindungsfehler zwischen Confixx und MySQL).

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## empireblue (7. Dezember 2004)

kein probs... )

viel Spaß mit Deinem Server.

Jenser


----------

